# instalação notebook, nvida 860m  startx fica com tela preta

## diego_a

Ola, estou começando no gentoo seguindo os manuais consegui instalar e fazer ele funcionar em cli mas estou com dificuldade para funcionar o modo grafico.

segui as paginas:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Guide

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers

lsmod | grep nvidia

```

nvidia               8375673  0

drm                   210175  4 i915,drm_kms_helper,nvidia

i2c_core               17881  6 drm,i915,i2c_i801,drm_kms_helper,i2c_algo_bit,nvidia

```

quando executo o startx a coluna "used" do drive da nvida muda de 0 para 27

meu make.conf, o resto esta padrão exeto os mirrors

```

CFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe"

USE="bindist mmx sse sse2 -systemd"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

## (For mouse, keyboard, and Synaptics touchpad support)

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

## (For nVidia cards)

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```

eselect profile

default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

eselect opengl 

  [1]   nvidia *

lspci | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

lspci | grep 3D

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107M [GeForce GTX 860M] (rev a2)

partes do /var/log/Xorg.0.log que achei suspeitas

em "[  6200.903] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0416:1558:3501 rev 6, Mem @ 0xf7400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64"

ele esta marcando esta vga como a que esta em uso ?

```

[  6200.901] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[  6200.903] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0416:1558:3501 rev 6, Mem @ 0xf7400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64

[  6200.903] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:1392:1558:3501 rev 162, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

...

[  6201.451] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GTX 860M at PCI:1:0:0

[  6201.451] (--) NVIDIA(0):     none

[  6201.451] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[  6201.451] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "NULL"

[  6201.451] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

```

meu xorg

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BusId          "1@0:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1920x1080"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

adicionei o "BusId          "1@0:0:0"" pois sem ele dava o erro "No devices detected."

----------

